# The democrats want to ban all semi-automatic guns…don’t tell us this isn’t their plan….



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

The attack in the AR-15 was always just the first step…..the AR-15 was the Trojan Horse…….they get that rifle banned, then demand all other semi-automatic rifles, pistols and shotguns….and then, after that, they come back for the rest…..

This is where the anti-gun fanatics and their useful idiots step in and deny the truth.……

*This video from pro-freedom patriot Colion Noir gives a good rundown on the facts in this case.*

*Most damning is this exchange between Dan Bishop (R) and chairman of the Judiciary Committee Jerry Nadler (D) in a congressional committee meeting during the markup of the bill on July 20, 2022:*

_*Bishop: Is there anyone on the other side that would dispute that this bill would ban weapons that are in common use in the United States today?*_

*Nadler: Yeah, that's the point of the bill.*


_*Bishop: To clarify, Mr. Chairman, you're saying it is the point of the bill to ban weapons that are in common use in the United States today?*_

*Nadler: Yes, the problem is they are in common use.*
*————————*
*The bottom line is that if you have a semi-automatic rifle with a detachable magazine with "any other characteristic that can function as a grip," or a semi-automatic pistol that has a magazine that is not a fixed magazine with one of the myriad features listed, then congratulations!  You're now the proud owner of an "assault weapon."*
*
Does anyone want to wager that the phrase "function as a grip" is going to be subjectively interpreted in the same manner that a piece of plastic was deemed to be a "machine gun"?  Because that might be the only way of distinguishing between a gun that is "allowed" under this unconstitutional monstrosity and an "assault weapon."

Unlike the old ban, you need only one feature, not two, to be in the "assault weapon" club these days.  Plus, to sweeten the deal, they've decided to also ban standard-capacity magazines.  Because tyranny is never satisfied with halfway measures.

But not to worry: the anti-liberty left ever so graciously exempts — for now — certain types of firearms:
*


> *(3) Paragraph (1) shall not apply to any firearm that—
> (A) is manually operated by bolt, pump, lever, or slide action ...*












						Yep, it's true! They're coming for your guns.
					

Democrat Rep. David N




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jul 27, 2022)

Well, then I guess we gotta level up to full automatics then, huh.


----------



## johngaltshrugged (Jul 27, 2022)

They won't stop there. Lot's of them believe the 2A only covers muskets. They want to ban anything that can hold multiple rounds in a magazine.
Bolt & pump actions would not be far behind a semi-auto ban.
Single shot muskets & only if you get permission first.

Does anybody really believe most gunowners will turn in any weapons no matter what they pass?


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 27, 2022)

Of course it is.

Libs say they only want "common sense" gun restrictions, but their own actions belie that.

In 1994, they passed Clinton Draconian Style Ban on Assault Weapons.  The ink wasn't dry on that atrocity before the Brady Bunch and other Gun Haters were pushing for new, even more extreme abominations.  

Now, in 2022, its the same thing.  Biden just shoved through his celebrated gun control up America's proverbial keister,  which increases background checks and eliminates the Boyfriend Loophole.   And already, they want even more- not even giving this Atrocity to fully take effect.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The attack in the AR-15 was always just the first step…..the AR-15 was the Trojan Horse…….they get that rifle banned, then demand all other semi-automatic rifles, pistols and shotguns….and then, after that, they come back for the rest…..
> 
> This is where the anti-gun fanatics and their useful idiots step in and deny the truth.……
> 
> ...


Of course it's their plan . We'll just the first step . Democrats hate America and Americans, they would love nothing more then take our first and second amendment away .... they will say that is not the case , but, as we see in everything they do they lie and deny . The biggest threat to America and Americans is the Democrat party. Are you an American or are you a Democrat?


----------



## Woodznutz (Jul 27, 2022)

China must be having an orgasm at the prospect of an unarmed America.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jul 27, 2022)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Of course it's their plan . We'll just the first step . Democrats hate America and Americans, they would love nothing more then take our first and second amendment away .... they will say that is not the case , but, as we see in everything they do they lie and deny . The biggest threat to America and Americans is the Democrat party. Are you an American or are you a Democrat?


Maybe God is using the Democrats as his "rod of anger" against America.


----------



## flan327 (Jul 27, 2022)

johngaltshrugged said:


> They won't stop there. Lot's of them believe the 2A only covers muskets. They want to ban anything that can hold multiple rounds in a magazine.
> Bolt & pump actions would not be far behind a semi-auto ban.
> Single shot muskets & only if you get permission first.
> 
> Does anybody really believe most gunowners will turn in any weapons no matter what they pass?


I DO NOT WANT YOUR DAMN GUNS

Buy a cannon for all I care


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 27, 2022)

Some democrats want disarmament yet not all democrats want disarmament.


----------



## GMCGeneral (Jul 27, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Some democrats want disarmament yet not all democrats want disarmament.


Bullshit!  This is EXACTLY what all Democrats want.  Who the hell are you kidding?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 27, 2022)

GMCGeneral said:


> Bullshit!  This is EXACTLY what all Democrats want.  Who the hell are you kidding?


People I know that are Democrats who own guns and are veterans, they are also ministers and pastors that are Democrats also.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Some democrats want disarmament yet not all democrats want disarmament.



Yeah, the “some democrats,” are the leaders of the democrat party and their Allies……


----------



## flan327 (Jul 27, 2022)

GMCGeneral said:


> Bullshit!  This is EXACTLY what all Democrats want.  Who the hell are you kidding?


Please STOP 

I AM A DEMOCRAT 
YOU ARE LYING


----------



## Woodznutz (Jul 27, 2022)

Southern Dems will keep their quail guns.


----------



## GMCGeneral (Jul 27, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Please STOP
> 
> I AM A DEMOCRAT
> YOU ARE LYING


 you're an admitted Communist scumbag, as are ALL DemcRATs.  Enemies of this country.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Please STOP
> 
> I AM A DEMOCRAT
> YOU ARE LYING




What you say you want doesn't matter.....what matters is the leadership of the democrat party and what they want.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 27, 2022)

The political left wants to make it as hard as possible for the law abiding to exercise their right to keep and bear arms.
Their actions over the last ~35 years can lead to no other conclusion.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

flan327 said:


> I DO NOT WANT YOUR DAMN GUNS
> 
> Buy a cannon for all I care


Then, you're okay with us getting modern state-of-the-art machine guns?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Of course it is.
> 
> Libs say they only want "common sense" gun restrictions, but their own actions belie that.


Just for the record, most so-called, self-proclaimed conservative, self-proclaimed supporters of the 2nd Amendment, on this site support "common sense" gun restrictions.  The left is even worse, as you point out, but the left are not the only ones we need to fight to defend our right to keep and bear arms.  

We have to fight so many fake conservatives, Elmer Fudds, right here on usmessageboard.com.  I won't provide a list but they know who they are.


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

flan327 said:


> I DO NOT WANT YOUR DAMN GUNS
> 
> Buy a cannon for all I care


STOP LYING!


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

flan327 said:


> I DO NOT WANT YOUR DAMN GUNS
> 
> Buy a cannon for all I care





Moonglow said:


> Some democrats want disarmament yet not all democrats want disarmament.


If you vote for Democrats then you get Democrat policies.  You want Democrat policies or you wouldn't vote for Democrats.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Of course it's their plan . We'll just the first step . Democrats hate America and Americans, they would love nothing more then take our first and second amendment away .... they will say that is not the case , but, as we see in everything they do they lie and deny . The biggest threat to America and Americans is the Democrat party. Are you an American or are you a Democrat?


They would never take away our right to free speech; they will let us say anything their disinformation board doesn't call disinformation.  You know, common sense restrictions on free speech; reasonable restrictions - you know; just like on guns.  Reasonable infringements.

Who wouldn't agree that keeping people from spreading misinformation isn't a reasonable restriction?  

Certainly the Democrats will all agree it's reasonable since they would be the ones determining what's disinformation.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jul 27, 2022)

johngaltshrugged said:


> They won't stop there. Lot's of them believe the 2A only covers muskets. They want to ban anything that can hold multiple rounds in a magazine.
> Bolt & pump actions would not be far behind a semi-auto ban.
> Single shot muskets & only if you get permission first.
> 
> Does anybody really believe most gunowners will turn in any weapons no matter what they pass?



I've got a single shot gun.  

It shoots single shots, as fast as I can pull the trigger!!


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> I've got a single shot gun.
> 
> It shoots single shots, as fast as I can pull the trigger!!
> 
> View attachment 675384


#Metoo


----------



## Blackrook (Jul 27, 2022)

A government that doesn't trust the people, can't be trusted.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 28, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Just for the record, most so-called, self-proclaimed conservative, self-proclaimed supporters of the 2nd Amendment, on this site support "common sense" gun restrictions.


Says the only true Scotsman.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 28, 2022)

Everyone keeps talking about the tyrants and what they want and what they are doing.

Why the HELL can't we EVER talk about what we are going to DO ABOUT IT?

I've personlly talked to quite a few others who talk like those on this forum...angry about the gun grabbers and scared of the feral government.  But it Never FAILS....when I ask them what their PLAN is, they have NONE.
Nothing.   Deer caught in the headlights.

Man, none that I've talked to even have any knowledge of shortwave communications or alternate forms of communications.   No plans to band together.  Nothing.   They believe they are a one man army and will magically take on squads of heavily armed troops when they come knocking.   They usually say "I hope I have some neighbors I can depend on"....

Well YOU PROBABLY DON'T.  Unless you've made very good plans and organized.   Now what, when they come to your door ?


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jul 29, 2022)

The Chinese government complained that American people should not have firearms and our neo-Marxist Administration is doing everything it can to comply with the complaint of the Chinese government, after all, if there are millions of armed Americans, it will hamper the Chinese invasion plans.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 29, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Everyone keeps talking about the tyrants and what they want and what they are doing.
> 
> Why the HELL can't we EVER talk about what we are going to DO ABOUT IT?
> 
> ...


Is that you, Ray Epps?  You've been missing since  January 6.

If not Epps, then Special Agent BasicHumanUnit?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 29, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Says the only true Scotsman.


Says one of the true gun "reasonable infringements" gun controllers.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 29, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Says one of the true gun "reasonable infringements" gun controllers.


Says the Scotsman who believes the people have the right to own and use nuclear weapons, and the 2nd Amendment protects that right.
G'head.   Tell us otherwise.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 29, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Says one of the true gun "reasonable infringements" gun controllers.




Yeah... I enjoy your posts....but the attacks on people who are on our side is not a good tactic........when we deal with the rabid, anti-gun fanatics, then, in my opinion, it would be time for you to do your thing against others....the real threat at the moment is the left and the anti-gun fanatics in the democrat party........I won't engage in much, if any attacks on people who are more on our side than others....


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 29, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah... I enjoy your posts....but the attacks on people who are on our side is not a good tactic........when we deal with the rabid, anti-gun fanatics, then, in my opinion, it would be time for you to do your thing against others....the real threat at the moment is the left and the anti-gun fanatics in the democrat party........I won't engage in much, if any attacks on people who are more on our side than others....



I agree.  It's frustration.
However....at some point.....it really will take more than internet tuffnes and talk and it does appear that our side has nothing more than tuff internet talk and absolutely zero plans.

Those who have platforms of influence should be utilizing that gift better.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 29, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> I agree.  It's frustration.
> However....at some point.....it really will take more than internet tuffnes and talk and it does appear that our side has nothing more than tuff internet talk and absolutely zero plans.


I suggest you go here:








						Firearms Policy Coalition
					

FPC is a coalition of hundreds of thousands of Patriots organizing to take back our Constitution and defend the inalienable, fundamental, and individual right to keep and bear arms.




					www.firearmspolicy.org


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 29, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> I suggest you go here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is EXACTLY my point.

You and every other RW conservative will leave it up to someone else.  You are not ready to make any personal sacrifices for your rights or freedom.

Thank you for making my point.
Do you really think that by you leaving the security of freedom and the Constitution to a group of lawyers (God bless the GOA and FPC, they do mean well) was what the Founding Fathers intended when they crafted the 2A?   If you do then you most certainly do not need any guns at all.   Just hire all the lawyers you can afford. I wonder why the FF's didn't just hire lawyers to deal with Great Britain?

Good luck with that considering the corruption already in the system.
This is why I'm 100% positive we will lose not only 2A rights, but ALL "Constitutional" rights.
We remain fools playing by all their rules while they change them daily to achieve their agendas.

In fact, they are so brazen now they ignore the Supreme Court.  Imagine that.
So, think about it...if they already ignore the Supreme Court, how far do you think your lawyers will get?

You have not thought things through.   Typical of the lazy Right Wing.

Now here's something for you from one of your own.   He's 100% correct.


BrokeLoser said:


> Traditional conservatism doesn’t sell in America and it‘s all the fault of traditional conservatives as they never conserved or preserved a damn thing.
> I side with Conservatives, I vote with Conservatives BUT they are the most nutless, spineless, big mouth pieces of worthless dogshit that ever were. They sat on their hands and turned a blind eye to the emergence of fucked in the head leftists. They empowered the Left, they allowed them to write and enforce the PC programming.
> The Left told them what they could say, how and what to think and they rolled over and complied with a smile. “Conservatives” didn’t have the balls to keep heterosexual white Christian males cool in a nation founded, built, run and funded by heterosexual white Christian males.
> The Left has owned their sackless asses for decades....FUCK traditional Conservatives!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 29, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> This is EXACTLY my point.
> You and every other RW conservative will leave it up to someone else.  You are not ready to make any personal sacrifices for your rights or freedom.


So...  donating to a group such as this is not making a personal sacrifice?
What else do you suggest?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 29, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah... I enjoy your posts....but the attacks on people who are on our side is not a good tactic........when we deal with the rabid, anti-gun fanatics, then, in my opinion, it would be time for you to do your thing against others....the real threat at the moment is the left and the anti-gun fanatics in the democrat party........I won't engage in much, if any attacks on people who are more on our side than others....


No, the real threat are those who pretend to be on our side and are not.  Which was a greater threat to the Revolution?  Random British Captain?  Or Benedict Arnold?

Those who pretend to be on our side but give aid and comfort to the enemy are a greater threat than a random soldier.

When Congress hears that 60% of gun owners support additional "reasonable" gun control, they feel emboldened to give us additional "reasonable" gun control because that brings the total support for additional "reasonable" gun control into the 80-90 percent range.

When any person supports the idea that the government can violate the Constitution to infringe on any of our rights, they are not on our side; they're on their side.  For those people, and the one you quoted very specifically, the government has the power to take away any right we have.  Therefore they do not believe in any right as inalienable, they believe they are all privileges for which we beg the government to allow us.

So the worse for these anti-constitutional liars is that they lie and pretend to support the Constitution.  You may have noticed that almost every one of them have refused to answer the question of where the government gets the authority to take away a constitutionally protected right.  They haven't even enough understanding of the Constitution to try to argue for the "reasonable" gun control that they want; they simply surrender to the government the power to do anything they wish, Constitution be damned.

The particular gun controller that you quoted claims that the power to strip any and every protected right in the Constitution comes from the 5th Amendment's due process clause.  I have shared the Founders words on the due process clause proving that it is not as he suggests and yet he continues with his mistaken belief.  

If it were so that no rights were immune to the due process clause then why list any rights at all?   The only one needed would be the due process clause - until, of course, they were to strip your right to due process using due process.  Then you don't even have that.

There are several leftist gun controllers on this site openly supporting a ban on what they are calling assault rifles while claiming they are pro gun, pro 2nd Amendment, because they own a gun or two, or an Army SAA, or other "acceptable" gun while arguing that the AR-15 is not acceptable.  

How are any of them any less pro-gun, any more of a gun controller, than the gun controller you referenced?  They all believe and argue that the government has power not granted in the Constitution and that they can use that power at will.  The only difference between any of them is which violations of the Constitution they defend.

I've thought about what it would do to my reaction score and awards on the site if I were to always be a middle of the road, turn the other cheek, ignore that there are gun controllers who do like some guns, who like a privilege to keep and bear some arms rather than supporting the actual God-given, constitutionally protected, "shall not be infringed", right to keep and bear arms.  I've obviously chosen to pass on the likes and awards and choose, instead, the right to keep and bear arms and the Constitution of the United States of America - in each and every case, each and every discussion.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 29, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> So...  donating to a group such as this is not making a personal sacrifice?
> What else do you suggest?


You could try speaking out in support of the Constitution and of the right to keep and bear arms and the 2nd Amendment: 

*A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms,* *shall not be infringed.*​


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 29, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> I suggest you go here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt you're a donor to them.  They agree with me: you're a gun controller.  

They're actively seeking applications for cases of felons, having paid their debt by serving the time to which they were sentenced, being prohibited from exercising their God-given, constitutionally protected, right to keep and bear arms.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 30, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> I doubt you're a donor to them.  They agree with me: you're a gun controller.


Tell us again, Scotsman, how you believe the people have the right to own ans use nukes, and this right is protected by the 2nd.
Man up, son.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The democrats want to ban all semi-automatic guns


This is a lie.

It’s not part of their ‘plan’ – in fact, there is no ‘plan.’


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah, the “some democrats,” are the leaders of the democrat party and their Allies……


You’re an established liar and the thread premise is a lie.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 30, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Why the HELL can't we EVER talk about what we are going to DO ABOUT IT?


Because FBI faggots are surfing the board looking for a reason to charge gun owners with a conspiracy crime.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 30, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> You’re an established liar and the thread premise is a lie.


Right back at you, you lying-ass gun grabber.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 30, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Tell us again, Scotsman, how you believe the people have the right to own ans use nukes, and this right is protected by the 2nd.
> Man up, son.


How was your vacation?  I nearly missed your stalking (but not really) but I'm glad to see you back stalking again.  Are you planning to go on vacation again soon?

If you want to change the Constitution, gun controller, you use Article V.  Congress doesn't have the authority to change the Constitution even for nukes.  The process is there and it's completely irresponsible of them to not address it.

But it's not very worrisome; Iran has spent more money on trying to get one than Bill Gates has and hasn't succeeded.  You should write your congressman, though, and get them started on an amendment.  Perhaps you can get them to repeal the 2nd Amendment altogether so you can get your other gun control measures passed.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jul 30, 2022)

I am not a Democrat.  I am not a Republican.  Both parties are willing to sacrifice innocent people for their agenda.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jul 30, 2022)

I believe that Human Soul is G-d's Creation.  Human life is precious.  Most Jews, Christians, and Muslims know that murder and suicide are sins!


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 31, 2022)

Man of Ethics said:


> I am not a Democrat.  I am not a Republican.  Both parties are willing to sacrifice innocent people for their agenda.


Man of ethics.. Yeah, what a laugh.  Not a Democrat nor a Republican.. more laughs.  Sit there on the safety of your fence, pointing fingers both ways, quoting garbage, meaningless, numbers, and pretend you're above it all.  That's about as gutless as it gets.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jul 31, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Man of ethics.. Yeah, what a laugh.  Not a Democrat nor a Republican.. more laughs.  Sit there on the safety of your fence, pointing fingers both ways, quoting garbage, meaningless, numbers, and pretend you're above it all.  That's about as gutless as it gets.


Both sides do not view Human Life as Sacred Creation of G-d.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 31, 2022)

Man of Ethics said:


> Both sides do not view Human Life as Sacred Creation of G-d.



Most on the right do view human life as sacred creation of God.  And yet you argue for the gun control that those on the left wish to impose.  

You're sitting up on your high horse, ignoring the fact that when the population is disarmed, the Constitution will be put aside, the Supreme Court either dismantled or packed, and, once again, millions of babies will be murdered in the womb with the Federal Government protecting the right of the killers to perform the abortions.

Your sanctimonious, fence sitting, views, taking the narrow view of the right to self-defense as evil, will eventually, and in years, not decades, lead to the deaths of millions of born and unborn human beings.  The cure for violence is strength, not submission or weakness.  Every genocide of the born human beings has been perpetrated by the strong, well-armed, against the weak, poorly or un-armed of the world.

But, once again, you sit up there on the fence, pointing fingers both ways, and try to convince yourself that by not taking a stand you're not part of the cause of millions of deaths.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jul 31, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Most on the right do view human life as sacred creation of God.  And yet you argue for the gun control that those on the left wish to impose.


There are some issues on which the Left is more humane then the Right.

Guns must be opposed.  All people in need must be supported.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 31, 2022)

Man of Ethics said:


> There are some issues on which the Left is more humane then the Right.
> 
> Guns must be opposed.  All people in need must be supported.


Guns must be opposed even though modern governments have disarmed their populations and  then murdered hundreds of millions of those they disarmed.

So you're not really a fence sitter, you're not really a Christian even though you pretend to even avoid typing the name God (which is not the name forbidden to be used).  You're just another anti-gun, leftist, willing to see, even help, to kill your share of millions, both born and in the womb, to get rid of guns.

What a lying, hypocritical, sack of shit you are.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Jul 31, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> So you're not really a fence sitter, *you're not really a Christian* even though you pretend to even avoid typing the name God (which is not the name forbidden to be used).


I am Jewish.  I do not use electricity or Internet on Jewish Holidays.

I also have disability -- Autism and Depression.  Thus, I feel sad for all people in need.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 31, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> How was your vacation


Why are you afraid to admit in public that you believe the people have the right to own and use nukes?
Why are you afraid to admit in public that you believe the 2nd Amendment ptotects this right?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 31, 2022)

Man of Ethics said:


> I am not a Democrat.  I am not a Republican.  Both parties are willing to sacrifice innocent people for their agenda.




Americans use their legal guns to stop rapes, robberies, murders, beatings, stabbings and mass public shootings 1.1 million times a year according to the centers for disease control...lives saved from violent criminals.

On top of that, armed  Americans ensure that the government has to stay in line...the insure that the political parties have to use rhetoric, not violence to win elections....as the democrat party use of the brown shirts, blm and antifa show.  The democrats ordered them to loot, burn and kill in black neighborhoods, in democrat party cities....why?  Because those cities are under the control of the democrats and they have enacted extreme gun control there...the odds of blm and antifa brown shirts being stopped by armed citizens is tiny.......and when the democrats order the police to stand down and do nothing, normal citizens in those cities have to just sit back and watch their lives ruined by looting and burning......
that doesn't happen to the businesses where the owners have rifles......those businesses are left alone........

that we keep the peace through an armed citizenry drives people like you nuts...


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 31, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Why are you afraid to admit in public that you believe the people have the right to own and use nukes?
> Why are you afraid to admit in public that you believe the 2nd Amendment ptotects this right?


First off, gun controller, this is a strawman argument. You're using this argument, just as thousands of gun-controllers before you have done, in an attempt to establish a limit on "shall not be infringed" with the sole purpose, then, of you being the person who says what that limit is.

Do you believe that ricin or mustard gas are protected arms? Why wouldn't they be?  For the same reason as a nuclear arm might not be: your right to exercise your rights stops at the tip of my nose - or more accurately, when you threaten my space and not  just my nose.

There is no circumstance where you can use a nuclear weapon that doesn't cause harm outside of you and your property.  There's no way that you can control the use of ricin, mustard, militarized anthrax, or many other weapons of mass destruction.

Are you suggesting that the 2nd Amendment must be violated to stop Bill Gates from building an end-of-the-world, doomsday weapon?  No, it is not a violation of the 2nd Amendment to stop such a thing nor is it a precedent that there are limits on the 2nd Amendment.  There is no set of events, world circumstance, local insurrection, or anything else that can be construed to give you, a single wacko individual, the authority or power to kill anyone indiscriminately, let alone thousands to millions.  That you cannot kill thousands, as seems to be your wish, is not precedent to keep me or anyone else from owning any weapon that can be used discriminately - and that's every weapon that is not a literal weapon of mass destruction.

So the 2nd Amendment probably does protect hand grenades because anyone not as stupid as you could apply reason and discrimination in its use.  It probably does not include a landmine because you can't control its use.  It does include a  belt-driven minigun but does not include the use of weaponized anthrax.  And there's no precedent you can take from that to ban any other weapon, gun controller.

Your attempt to connect nuclear weapons and the 2nd Amendment, though, claiming that because the 2nd Amendment doesn't prevent the government or the world from preventing you or Bill Gates from ending the world, therefore, any new style weapon that is not yet in common use can be banned without offending the 2nd Amendment, just goes to prove that you are as much a gun controller as is anyone else on this site.  It proves to any who have, up to now, questioned why I point out that you are a gun controller that I was right all along; you're arguing the very same strawman argument that every gun controller on the site argues.

But the whole question is easily fixed. There have been weapons of mass destruction for over 100 years.  Congress should have ratified an amendment long ago.  Let's encourage them to do it in a way that there's no debate about their power to do it.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 31, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Do you believe that ricin or mustard gas are protected arms? Why wouldn't they be?  For the same reason as a nuclear arm might not be: your right to exercise your rights stops at the tip of my nose - or more accurately, when you threaten my space and not  just my nose.


Ah.  
You agree there --is--  line that draws the limit of which weapons are protected by the the 2nd Amendment and which are not.
And that line must be somewhere between firearms, which you agree we have the right to own and use,  and nuclear weapons, which you agree we do not.
Contrary to your claim, and proof of mine. 

Per you:
_-*There is no line. * There's no "dangerous or unusual" clause in the Constitution, gun controller. You're a fucking idiot and completely unwilling, because you know you're unable, to defend your claim that dangerous or unusual arms, or arms not in common use, are not protected by the 2nd Amendment.
 - There is no dangerous and unusual line in the Constitution; *the line doesn't exist, gun controller.*  Tell where the line comes from and what weapons you believe fall into that category, gun controller.
- *There's no "except" in there.*_




__





						AR15:   In common use?
					

Yep... We can always count on the gun controllers to jump to nuclear weapons.  You just prove that you are no less of a gun controller than the other leftists.  You -clearly- are not reading for content or comprehension.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




So, Scotsman, you fucking idiot:  
Were you lying then, or are you lying now?


----------



## Seymour Flops (Jul 31, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> If you vote for Democrats then you get Democrat policies.  You want Democrat policies or you wouldn't vote for Democrats.


Yes, it is hard enough to keep Republicans from jumping on the ban guns band wagon, when the left whips up emotions.  No matter what any Dem politicians says, when an anti-gun bill comes up, they will vote "aye."


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 31, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Ah.
> You agree there --is--  line that draws the limit of which weapons are protected by the the 2nd Amendment and which are not.
> And that line must be somewhere between firearms, which you agree we have the right to own and use,  and nuclear weapons, which you agree we do not.
> Contrary to your claim, and proof of mine.
> ...


There is no line between a musket and nuclear weapons.  Nuclear weapons are not in the category protected by the 2nd Amendment or a right to keep and bear arms.  Not even you are stupid enough to assume that the right to keep and bear arms includes the right to keep and bear weapons that would end life on earth.  

But, once again, you're proving that you are a gun controller by, just like thousands of gun controllers before you, making the strawman argument about end-of-the-world weapons as if those are included in the right to keep and bear arms.

Nukes are not included in the right to keep and bear arms, therefore there's no limit on the 2nd Amendment and "shall not be infringed."  The right to keep and bear arms does not include the right to end the world.

It would be a limit on the 2nd Amendment if it were allowed to restrict a weapon that fits in "the right to keep and bear arms" but when the weapon doesn't fit in the right it is no limit on the 2nd Amendment to ban it.

You argue that because the right to keep and bear arms does not include the right to keep and bear end-of-the-world weapons, therefore any gun that the Congress and Supreme Court says is illegal is actually constitutionally illegal.  Your argument proves you are absolutely a Brady/Bloomberg style gun controller.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 31, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Ah.
> You agree there --is--  line that draws the limit of which weapons are protected by the the 2nd Amendment and which are not.
> And that line must be somewhere between firearms, which you agree we have the right to own and use,  and nuclear weapons, which you agree we do not.
> Contrary to your claim, and proof of mine.
> ...


So now will you answer the question that you've avoided for months, the question that asked you and you started this whole nuclear line as a way to keep from answering? 

Will you now say what weapons you think the Constitution permits a ban on, weapons that are more dangerous than a rifle? No, you're not going to answer because you're still not going to admit that you're a Brady-style gun controller.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 1, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> There is no line between a musket and nuclear weapons.
> Nuclear weapons are not in the category protected by the 2nd Amendment or a right to keep and bear arms.
> Not even you are stupid enough to assume that the right to keep and bear arms includes the right to keep and bear weapons that would end life
> on earth.
> Nukes are not included in the right to keep and bear arms, therefore there's no limit on the 2nd Amendment and "shall not be infringed."  The right to keep and bear arms does not include the right to end the world.


You just contradicted yourself.
Your statement, above demonstrates there  --is--  line that draws the limit of which weapons are protected by the the 2nd Amendment and which are not.
And that line must be somewhere between firearms, which you agree we have the right to own and use,  and nuclear weapons, which you agree we do not.
Thank you for proving me correct.

So, Scotsman - where is that line, and how do you know?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 2, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> There is no line between a musket and nuclear weapons....


What's the matter, Scotsman?
Got nuthin?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Aug 2, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Well, then I guess we gotta level up to full automatics then, huh.


They'll have to repeal the NFA, first and that's a very risky move.


----------



## badbob85037 (Nov 18, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The attack in the AR-15 was always just the first step…..the AR-15 was the Trojan Horse…….they get that rifle banned, then demand all other semi-automatic rifles, pistols and shotguns….and then, after that, they come back for the rest…..
> 
> This is where the anti-gun fanatics and their useful idiots step in and deny the truth.……
> 
> ...


TYRANTS KNOW YOU CAN NOT HAVE TOTAL RULE UNTIL YOU GET THE POPULATION'S FIREARMS even though joe has threatened us with nukes.


----------

